# Grease Dog Show



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

now thats just cute! 

how do you teach a dog to spin? I cant even begin to imagine


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That is unbelievable. It made me cry because it is so wonderful to see a dog trying so hard to please its master. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Loved it, thanks for sharing. I also loved the movie Grease.


----------

